# '72 Rollfast hub bearings



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 13, 2014)

Being new to this hobby, I've made many wrong assumptions. I assumed all the bearings were caged. I disassembled the front hub. It's a Shimano 333. 18 balls came out. I didn't count them until after I got them out. I hope none got lost. If I got them all, that's 9 per side. As a test, I checked to see how many would fit. I can get 11 in each side but they're definitely too tight. It would easily work with 10. What's the correct number, 9 or 10? Does it matter?


----------

